# What algae busting crew is suitable - Tiger Barbs



## JohnC (2 Nov 2012)

Hi,

I'm wanting to suggest a clean up crew for a tank with a bunch of tiger barbs but i understand they are not safe to keep with Amano's and Otos.... does anyone have any experience of this?

Is a bristlenose plec or two the next best alternative?

Cheers in advance,
John


----------



## hinch (2 Nov 2012)

bn's are just fine with tiger barbs as are pretty much any plec.  I'm surprised you list otto's as not mixing they should mix fine tiger barbs tend to only nip fins which are brightly coloured though in large groups they also stop bothering with the nipping. I keep mine with redtailed sharks for example and never have any issue


----------



## JohnC (2 Nov 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> bn's are just fine with tiger barbs as are pretty much any plec.  I'm surprised you list otto's as not mixing they should mix fine tiger barbs tend to only nip fins which are brightly coloured though in large groups they also stop bothering with the nipping. I keep mine with redtailed sharks for example and never have any issue



I'm just repeating more what I read about them and oto's rather then speaking from experience. Tbh i'd always choose oto's over bristlenose plec's anyday. love oto's.

what do you think is the optimal small group size for tigers to keep them looking inwards?


----------



## hinch (2 Nov 2012)

6+ seems to be the magic point


----------



## srm1973 (2 Nov 2012)

I keep tiger barbs with b/nose plecs and otos never had any issues,  plecs are pooing machines though! 

DSent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

CM


----------



## JohnC (2 Nov 2012)

srm1973 said:
			
		

> I keep tiger barbs with b/nose plecs and otos never had any issues,  plecs are pooing machines though!
> 
> DSent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2
> 
> CM



Yeah, I'd rather not do plec's. What size is your tiger barb grouping?


----------



## srm1973 (2 Nov 2012)

Did have 6 originally. Got them about a year ago lost 4 in the first few months, the remaining 2 are great no problems between each other or other tank mates which are colombian tetra, emperor tetras, serpae tetras and Australian rainbows 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnC (2 Nov 2012)

what do you guys think about Amano's and tiger barbs? stick a couple in a see?


----------



## srm1973 (2 Nov 2012)

I've been thinking the same, if you try let me know how it goes 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fleabilly (21 Nov 2012)

I have 4 tiger barbs, and they will eat shrimp under a certain size. I think anything over 2cm are safe.
Jumangi pets in kilburn have amino that are quite large. TB ignore them completely.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnC (21 Nov 2012)

fleabilly said:
			
		

> I have 4 tiger barbs, and they will eat shrimp under a certain size. I think anything over 2cm are safe.
> Jumangi pets in kilburn have amino that are quite large. TB ignore them completely.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

